# Where is Bo-se



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

What is the story on Bo-se. It's not being made?
Is this temporary or permanent


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've heard it's on a nation wide back order right now. I've been using the selenium gel for now and trying to keep the minerals out at all times.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Ooh, glad I got mine before that took place.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some vets may still have some in stock, but many do not from what I've heard.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Guess I better see if my vet has a bottle and get one quickly.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yikes, I hadn't heard of this. Glad I just got some!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Oh yikes, I hadn't heard of this. Glad I just got some!


Me either! I'm happy I alway over kill on everything and just got 5 bottles about a month ago. Hopefully they get some in soon though :/


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I talked with my vet and he said that the manufacture is not going to make it any more. there is not enough money in since the cattle industry had been using another product. I have sheep (lots of them) the product (I can not remember what it is called) has too much copper in it for sheep. I asked him what am I going to use instead and he said he didn't know.
here in western Montana we are salt deprived. I feed two times the salt than any where in the country. I feed a special mineral mix that I can only get from the vet because the selenium content is so high and I still have to use Bo-se to prevent white mussel. the idea of watching lambs die slowly of white mussel is not one I want to see.
I have been looking in to selenium yeast


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

It's available at Santa Cruz. I just went there and put two in my cart. 
https://www.scahealth.com/scah/product/bo-se-injection


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh this is really going to suck if this is correct. I had serious issues with selenium deficiency this year and that's why I bought so much because I NEVER want another year like this again. I think your talking about multimin. There's something else, mu-se I believe but I don't know anything about it, just remember the name when I was looking up selenium deficiencies


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Muse is a higher dose of selenium and is used in cattle. 
Multi min 90 is selenium, manganese , zinc, and copper. My vet recommends it instead of Bose and copper boluses.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Multi 90 would be good if the goat was deficient in all those, but, if they are not in one ect, but in the other, could create issues of overdose.

I seen in the past somewhere, they were saying not to use Mu-se on goats, too strong. 
While other sites were saying they use it for Adult goats but not kids. 

I wonder if we tried to cut it way back in dosage somehow to break it down to a Bo-se level? 
If someone was savvy in math? 

I too had big selenium deficiency issues this year like never before. It isn't fair they discontinued this product if they indeed did and do not see how they say, it is not being sold enough. I get it all the time as well as other goat breeders I know.
This is devastating and the gel isn't quick responding enough for goats in an emergency situation.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't Santa Cruz require a vet prescription?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yes they do. Doesn't matter where you get the BoSe, it is RX and needs a vet's prescription.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep it is RX.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree Pam. I'm not sure if we can break it down enough for small doses. If we are giving .5 cc to newborns, it would be a microscopic amount of Muse. I can ask the pharmacist at the hospital about it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The dose for Mu-Se would be 1 cc per 200 lbs.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So that's 
1/2 for 100
1/4 for 50
1/8 for 25 
And 1/16 for 12.5 do they even make a syringe that breaks it down that small? I can't get mu-se anyways but if they do make syringes that small there is some hope for others :/ I think I can get the multimin just isn't my first choice. I found a place that sells minerals of different kinds, as in just selenium, just copper (I believe some salt added) and I think this is the push I need to spend the crazy amount on shipping and just get it


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe if all the goat and sheep people contact the manufacturer, they might reconsider? Flood them with letters. (Email and snail mail). It's worth a try.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get 1cc syringes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> You can get 1cc syringes.


I looked last nigh and you are correct there is 1ccs that break it way down.
Ok so I called a gal to see if she heard anything and she didn't but went into the manufacturers site and she said it looks like it is not going to be made any more BUT she is going to call to make sure. She said there's a lot of issues going on with a lot of things. First most companies get stuff from over seas and with the wacko weather some places have been taken out, can't get it shipped out and on and on. Also we (USA) are coming down on a lot of things. Ivermectin plus will be no more because of a ingredient that we will no longer allow. The plant that also makes ivermectin also got busted for over filling one kind of wormer and because it is not the exact amount it says on the bottle we will not allow them to sell it.....it's some kind of long range cattle wormer. Add on some fees and ivermectin may not be any more depending on how well they can recoup on the loss and fines.
But basically it is still unknown, could be on a big back order because something can't be made or shipped over here or it could be no more because of a ingredient.
But good news for me if it is no more I can get the MU-SE. Which let me tell you after this year I was loosing it big time!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NO. ARG! 
Ivomec. Plus is the only thing that kills liver fluke larvae.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I thought valbazen (how ever it's spelled) worked for liver fluids too? I'm not sure if it's the same ingredient or not though


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Valbazen only kills the adult flukes, it does very little against the larvae.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

got it. There's a lot of stuff going on that's just making being in the livestock business a real pain it the rump! And it seems to be hitting all at once


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know, it is not a good thing to add on us, especially after having such a bad year of kidding.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's on back order with no idea when they will start sending it out. That's what the rep of the company told this gal any ways


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was just informed by my vet, I have to pay $95 for the vet to come out to my place to look at my goats, in order to get RX meds. The law changed and you can't just take a goat into the office anymore for client/vet relationship. What a pain. :sad:


Are they still selling the generic form of Ivomec and the plus still?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Plus probably not since it's the ingredient for that plus that is being cut off. The other off brands *should* its the company Merial that is in trouble. If you go onto valleyvet and look up whatever off brand you use it tells you what company makes it and its merial that is in question right now but nothing written in stone just yet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotcha.

Yeah, just had my vet come out and do the new regulation VCPR. 
Had to pay $95 for that visit for the vet to come out and tell me, sorry I cannot give you any nuflor.
Now a vet has to come out and look at your animals yearly, go over your goat program and have you sign a form. 
I have a selenium issue in my area, had the bad issues with it this year, so she allowed me RX bo-se 100 ml bottle for the kids and RX MU-se 100 ml bottle for the adults. So yes, it is safe to use Mu-se on the Mature Doe's snd she said to use Bo-se on the kids. I asked why Bo-se is hard to get and she said it is easy to get, but, is on back order, she assumes they had an over abundance of orders for it all around. So they are not discontinued, no worries there. 
But she cannot give me Nuflor, oxytocin ect until a active case comes up. The vet will have to look at the animal, no acceptations. This is a federal law so all states are involved.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep. That's right on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes and all that but yet we can video chat with a doctor and get a script for anything now


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I know. It's crazy backwards logic! I think too many people were abusing the use of vet meds to such an extreme that something had to be done. I'm hoping as time goes by they don't pull all veterinary meds, like PenG and wormers.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica where do you get 5 bottles???? My vet won't let me buy a bottle. Drives me nuts! A vet we used years ago let me buy one. But this vet won't.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep I agree with all of what you guys are saying! It's nuts! Getting nuflor is a pain. They really won't give much extra. I hate begging for meds! I'm not irresponsible!!! And when you have a sick animal and the vet can't see it for a day or two you need to treat what are we supposed to do! Drives me nuts!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Jessica where do you get 5 bottles???? My vet won't let me buy a bottle. Drives me nuts! A vet we used years ago let me buy one. But this vet won't.


Oh don't make me tell lol I call it the black market. Let's say there's a seedy vet who sells to a feedstore and the feed store sells to the public. Basically black market. But I have YET to meet a vet that would give me anything other then the doses needed at the time. Granted I don't go to the vet often but every single time they draw up syringes and give to me. The one even did it for la200 and it was over the counter! But I think that place was just greedy because they were the ones that also tested the 2 month old for CL, charged $25 for that test and I don't remember what the 7 syringes of La were but I remember getting the idea the dang bottle would bring them in a few $100. But yet when I took my son to the doctor for pink eye, and I was grateful for this don't get me wrong, she wrote a script out for him and enough refills for the whole family. 
I get that people do abuse meds, I don't live in lala land but you would think it would be pretty easy just from talking to the client if they would be one of those. I see people who just have 1 or 2 goats, cows whatever probably being the ones to do it. It doesn't cost much to just treat what they have to 'be on the safe side' but I don't know about anyone else but for me no way can I afford to just go around treating randomly just because, and that's not even taking into consideration I want a pretty dang hardy herd. But another thing they can tell just from talking to them, let's take toth for example, she breeds she breeds for breeding stock. I don't think any of her animals end up on the dinner table, there for it would never cause a problem for use humans that may eat meat that has had antibiotics. And that is what the root of the whole issue is, the farmers are being blamed for antibiotic resistance in humans. True? To a point yes but I'm sorry not 100% especially when people run to the doctors for a little snotty nose and a doctor hands out antibiotics. 
I'm actually sick right now and actually for the first time read the bottle of my over the counter medicine lol it said something along the lines of it you show symptoms for more then X days (I want to say 3) see a doctor. I've been sick for 6 days now and I am in no way sick enough to go see a doctor!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very true, I do breed for breeding stock. The small breeders are getting the bad end of it and it is so unfair.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I ship milk. Almost nothing is legal that works for goats. Almost everything is off label. Basically, a goat will be almost dead before they will help you. With over 100 goats, it's ridiculous to call a vet (that knows very little about goats) every time I have a kid with a temp or a doe with a sniffle. (That can turn into pneumonia). My livelihood is at stake if I ever tried to ship milk with antibiotic residue. So I am extremely careful. 

The govt just does not want anyone thinking for themselves or producing food that they cannot control!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow a vet sells on the black market? lol which one? Ok you don't have to tell me! =)

I just wish I had a way to get a bottle of Bo-se now. I think having to get individual shots is crazy. I understand why all the rules but really?????? 
Those of us who ARE responsible....it just isn't fair! =) Course alot in life isn't fair....lol.

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You know I really dislike the vet too and would so love to see him get busted, he's the one that killed my doe and then lied about how she died, but with all the vets here doing either cats and dogs or just horses I suck up my dislike and think of my girls :/ 
But ok Nuflor and such, I'm not agreeing 100% on giving just enough doses for one animal but to a point I can get it, but things like BOSE, I mean if one animal in your herd needs it chances are the rest need it too. But I'm seriously going to order that mineral with my next deposit money and see how that goes over, my luck they won't touch it but I need to come up with something for when this all goes to the gutter


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My vet understood the selenium deficiency issues here in California and prescribed a bottle of B0-se and Mu-se for me. 
Of course it is on back order, Ugg. But I can get the Mu-se prescription now, it is not on back order. 
My goats were really bad, so that wasn't hard getting the Bo-se or Mu-se for my goats. It is the other issues like Oxtocin and Nuflor.  It is so frustrating.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I was told Bo-se may be on back order for 7 months or so. Wow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Pam we want your vet to be our vet! lol. My vet would not do that I dont' think. I am going to ask though.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Jessica wow that is awful about your vet! Im not sure I'd stick with him. But then again you have to if there aren't any other options! =)

Jessica, can you share with us again about the mineral you are talking about? Like maybe a link to it or a name? My goats eat their mineral but not tons. I don't know why, it is a great mineral and they do like it. But maybe they eat it when I am not around? I don't have to replace it in the container alot. They also don't like it when it get moisture in it (weve had tons of rain, so humid) and it turns color, isn't as fresh. They are so spoiled it is sickening! But then again maybe they are getting enough minerals in what I feed them. They get herbs each day and usually carrot or apple or rasp leaves etc....plus pasture which has been specially fertilized (did a soil sample and based off needs on results). So maybe.....their balanced and don't need a ton more of supplemented minerals? Not sure. 

Trying to figure out goats can drive a person crazy sometimes! lol.

Tami


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No! No! He is not my vet at all and I wouldn't take a flea to him. He is just the crooked vet that sells RX to the place that sells to the public :/ 
Ok here is the place I'm talking about

http://www.abcplus.biz/categories21.aspx?Id=Sheep_Goat_Products

What it is is different minerals but only THAT mineral. Like you can buy just selenium or just copper, of course salt added but still. The gal that told me about this place she was always showing pics of her goats and they always looked great and finally I asked her what she had in all those PVC pipe feeders and she told me about this place. My goats don't really eat minerals all that much either. They do better with the goastrong minerals but even then not as much as I would like and not as much to meet their selenium needs anyways since I needed selenium in a bad way in my goats this year but anyways, when this gal told me about this place and I looked at the prices I thought forget that crap! But then I started thinking (scary I know!) so I buy a mix of minerals that has everything in it, I'm also BIG on copper boluses, I'm sure they get other minerals from this or that around the house or their feed, so let's say their body is good on the copper ( using as a example here) are they eating less of their minerals because they are good on it? There for they are getting more behind on the selenium. I'm using these as examples but if my line of thinking is correct then why not have each mineral where they can pick and choose? Of course I could be totally wrong and I'll pay $60 for a bag that will just sit there but I've wasted money on plenty of things before and I would never know till I try, plus did I mention that ladies goats looked so awesome! Lol
Pam I'm happy your vet at least let you get the Bose and muse, it will be a pain on the other stuff especially if you have a sick goat on a Saturday :/ but I know you also had issues with selenium this year so I'm happy to see the vet at least won't wait to see another year or issues before they give you some or so many syringes full


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Back in the day we didn't have loose minerals at all. We had a colorful bank of fifty pound blocks, cobalt, selenium, copper, trace minerals, sodium, and sulfur. The goats always did well with it and I've seriously been considering...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And back when I first started that's how I did it too lol that's what we do for the cows so figured that's what needed to be done for goats. I just thought maybe this stuff didn't have as much salt in it (???) maybe I should try the block first, would they even be able to get enough with the whole cow tongue goat tongue thing? I can get loose white salt and loose mineral salt but that seems to be where it ends :/ or I would just get the selenium salt loose


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wow Pam we want your vet to be our vet! lol. My vet would not do that I dont' think. I am going to ask though.


 LOL, if you have multiple goats and in a selenium deficient area, the vet should be able to do that for you. Seeings we have the issue with selenium deficiency, all the goats will need it. So that is why I got a whole bottle, we have more than one goat.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following! I just found this thread, I hadn't realized that it had been on back order. Glad I just got some a little while ago!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Update from a Facebook post yesterday. The manufacturer states it may be available late May.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow! Very thankful that I have a small animal vet that orders me whatever I want, no questions asked. I get bo-se, nuflor, oxytocin, banamine, dimethox in the gallons, wormers whatever. Hopefully the new regs won't change that but who knows. She knows I'm careful and only use what I need. I ran out of dimethox over the winter and my buck started showing symptoms and I ordered more. Even emergency ordering took two days and it hit him so freaking hard after being in Rutt and being my main breeder that he passed after his first dose. I can't imagine having sick animals and not being able to get meds or having to pay a vet to come out Everytime. I have 110 animals...no freaking way I'm calling a vet out unless it's surgical. I know more about goats then vets around here anyway. One vet didn't even know where to take blood from a goat!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm glad it will be available again this month sometime. I'm sure the manufacturer is hearing from owners and vets. Thanks for the update on that.

Yeah learning about goats isn't a priority in vet schools I don't think. Our vet school in Oregon at the large animal hospital sees a lot of goats as I understand. But horses are always seemingly most important to large animal docs.....
I'm just glad I have a vet that knows about goats. 
But she won't give me any med I want. The new regs are not good for us owners.....

Tami


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

It can be hard to find a good goat vet. I have one vet that knows some about goats, but he is older, thus resorts to older practices. (Which sometimes is good, and sometimes not.) He mainly works on dogs, cats, and horses but has tried to help me with any of my goat issues. He'll usually give me any meds I ask for, which I am extremely grateful for. The other goat vet nearby knows quite a bit about goats, but is a bit expensive and likes to put goats down and not try too hard.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, but those vets who are open to giving meds like that, will have to stop or they can lose their license. The regulations are very strict now. It isn't the vets making the law, it is federal, so they must abide by it or lose everything. So don't be surprised if they get stricter about it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just wanted to share my experiment (if you will). Since I still can't get my hands on bose or muse and no vet wants to help me out here I went ahead and bought some loose selenium salt and started putting out for the goats. It has been a HUGE hit! They have been eating it like crazy. At first I was worried they wouldn't eat their minerals like they should especially since they are not huge mineral eaters to start with but if they have backed off the minerals they sure have not done so enough that I really noticed. Of course the test is going to be while they are kidding :/


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Can they overdose on selenium with that?

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Where do you get selenium salt?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm going to ASSUME it is very hard to OD on it. It's still a salt which limits consumption, plus (other then grain) animals are pretty good about stopping when they need to, same as with the minerals. We have put it out for the cows before and have been fine, a FB friend I have puts every loose salt there is for her goats and I was able to find this because another gal down the road from me puts it out for her goats and sheep and I guess has for years. They could OD on the salt but as long as there is water close by that that keep them from getting salt poisoning.
There was 2 feed stores that carry it. Basically every salt block there is they also offer it in loose salt as well. You could probably go with the block as well I just wanted the loose because kids think the blocks are rocks to play on. There is also this place you can order from and they have more then just your normal every day salt but shipping is pretty high.......maybe if your closer it won't be so bad ??? The FB friend orders from this place and she has every single one out for get goats free choice......hang on let me get the link so I don't loose my reply


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.abcplus.biz/categories21.aspx?Id=Site_Sheep


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

"Trying to figure out goats can drive a person crazy sometimes! lol." Tami/ Toth
arty:
Following...agree!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah they can. :crazy::haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are in a deficient selenium area. My vet did not hesitate giving me a bottle of Bo-se and Mu-se. Especially after I told her of all the issues I had at kidding time. Your vet should know this and give it to you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Goats are definitely hard to figure out! I've been so frustrated with ours! I can't get them to eat minerals, I've tried different brands. We have seen fish tail this year, so everyone has had copper bolus with the exception of the late winter/spring kids. 
I don't know how much is too much though! Usually 4 gram dose fixes traditional boer does. But it takes at least 2 of the 4 gram for our red does. Most of ours are on full feed for showing & growing.

We have one now that I posted about in the goat management section, I don't know if he has a deficiency or just the way he is. It's so frustrating because he's a really nice buck! 

The selenium and copper loose minerals are tempting. But I'm so worried, how do I really know what my goats need? Ugh... This past year has been a very strange one for us.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

HoosierShadow said:


> Goats are definitely hard to figure out! I've been so frustrated with ours! I can't get them to eat minerals, I've tried different brands. We have seen fish tail this year, so everyone has had copper bolus with the exception of the late winter/spring kids.
> I don't know how much is too much though! Usually 4 gram dose fixes traditional boer does. But it takes at least 2 of the 4 gram for our red does. Most of ours are on full feed for showing & growing.
> 
> We have one now that I posted about in the goat management section, I don't know if he has a deficiency or just the way he is. It's so frustrating because he's a really nice buck!
> ...


So, in another active thread Jessica84 said this, "But for your does how big of a bolus are you giving? I see a lot of people that will give a large animal a 4gram but 4 grams is for a 88# animal. Another thing I have kinda seen with mine is if one is deficient the normal dose just doesn't cut it. They will look a bit better then turn around and look deficient again pretty fast. So with mine they get a bit more then the 1 per 22# but this works with mine."

It's in the thread how young to copper bolus.

With that said, I realize we need to give more. We still have fish tails.

Link. http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-young-copper-bolus.192951/page-2


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> We are in a deficient selenium area. My vet did not hesitate giving me a bottle of Bo-se and Mu-se. Especially after I told her of all the issues I had at kidding time. Your vet should know this and give it to you.





toth boer goats said:


> We are in a deficient selenium area. My vet did not hesitate giving me a bottle of Bo-se and Mu-se. Especially after I told her of all the issues I had at kidding time. Your vet should know this and give it to you.


That's the problem I have no vet. There's only one vet up here and she will only look at goats of clients that use her for her horses. I'm a hour from any other vet and they will not come up here. I even offered to get a trailer load and take to them and they won't do it. There are 3 kinds of vets, horse, dog and cat and cattle and none are willing to work with goats. 
Hoosier- if you think copper would help I would try it. I don't think it would kill the guy if you just went with a 2 gram. If it does help it will probably just help a little since that is a very low dose but at least that way if you see a little improvement you can give another one. With the salt I feel pretty comfortable leaving it out free choice. Like I said we do so with the cattle and they are fine. I also have been doing the selenium for about a month on the goats and no I'll effect


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Oh the goats need copper and the bolus is pretty safe! Selenium is also needed! Selenium deficits are many places across the states-though not everywhere. Goats tend to take in minerals free choice as they need them. Ours do and they need them!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id suggest just using Multimin90. Even if you arent deficient in all 4 of the minerals. Instead of IM you can do it SQ or just lower the dose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> That's the problem I have no vet. There's only one vet up here and she will only look at goats of clients that use her for her horses. I'm a hour from any other vet and they will not come up here. I even offered to get a trailer load and take to them and they won't do it. There are 3 kinds of vets, horse, dog and cat and cattle and none are willing to work with goats.
> Hoosier- if you think copper would help I would try it. I don't think it would kill the guy if you just went with a 2 gram. If it does help it will probably just help a little since that is a very low dose but at least that way if you see a little improvement you can give another one. With the salt I feel pretty comfortable leaving it out free choice. Like I said we do so with the cattle and they are fine. I also have been doing the selenium for about a month on the goats and no I'll effect


 That's crazy. A vet is suppose to visit your place and animals, talk about what you are doing for your goats any issues ect. Then the breeder and vet sign a form that they have visited your place and know how many animals and types you have along with concerns. Plus, we have to pay an expensive fee.
I don't understand why your vets don't want to do this it is client/ vet relationship needed. Sorry you are having issues with them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> That's crazy. A vet is suppose to visit your place and animals, talk about what you are doing for your goats any issues ect. Then the breeder and vet sign a form that they have visited your place and know how many animals and types you have along with concerns. Plus, we have to pay an expensive fee.
> I don't understand why your vets don't want to do this it is client/ vet relationship needed. Sorry you are having issues with them.


Sorry missed this. The vet close to me is so busy with horse people and goats are low on her importance. After her the closest vet is a hour away and I guess too busy for goats. I don't really know when I say where I live they say they don't come up here. 
BUT.........drum roll.......SCORE!!!!! I missed giving their shots before breeding so I'll keep the salt out and just give before they kid


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh it posted too soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem.

I guess I am lucky because my vet use to have a lot of boers, so she knows the importance of goats.

It is too bad vets don't think goats have any priority, the goat industry has grown. 
To us, they are worth it.

Wow, that is a lot of Bo-se.









Sorry you missed the window for Bo-se. 
How much past is it?
​


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is a lot but that's how much I will need for their one month before kidding and all the kids at birth.....well figuring everyone has triplets to be on the safe side. I'm breeding them back fairly fast so I figure a lot of singles or a lot of multiples.
I put 2 of the bucks in so far with their girls the longest 3 weeks ago but the issue is my stupid set up. It will be a total disaster trying to get the pens up to give the shots and keep the boys from fighting or going after girls I don't want bred. I never planned to have more then 1 buck at a time and I have 4 :/ I had planned on doing a total redo by with a bad kidding funds are tight......which is also why they are being bred back a little before a year


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow three, that is what I have now in bucks. I cannot share a fence because they tear them apart. 
Maybe get pallets, some places give them away you can use to separate goat groups. Get t-posts and wire the pallets all down to them. 

Hopefully the goats had a decent break to re-coup before re-breeding. I made the mistake once, but, this doe still had very young kids on her and she prolapsed her next kidding, I ruined her, so I will never speed up breeding never again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have hot fence so I can share a fence line but I have to check it morning and night because if it grounded out they go at each other. I can only guess they can hear if it's working or not I don't know how else they know. The one is pretty smart and can unhook the wire with his horn so I have to put 4 strands up close together so while he's trying to ground out one another nails him. 
They kidded in march and next year they will be January. I'm actually super pleased with their condition except for one which will be held back till the last buck goes in but she has already put on a ton of weight so far. So it's early but not crazy early. I was lucky and was able to sell my living kids very well and almost made as much money as if I didn't have any loss. I just decided that if I'm going to loose kids at least I can sell the wethers during the high market instead of at the low so it's only a one time deal


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


You know, I really do believe they know when the hotline isn't working, I have a neighbor that has almond tree's planted that they can reach it, along the fence line, if the hotline isn't plugged in or wrapped somewhere. When they are reaching for them I know it isn't working.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Right!!! That's about the same here too! Today one pen rolled one of their empty water tubs and grounded it out and a die from the other side had her head threw the fence trying to sweet talk the buck into paying her attention. They are WAY to smart for their own good


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

That's a pretty forward doe Jessica! My mom always told me, girls should not chase boys!!!

That's too bold girl!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol!!! My girls are so bad! At times I think they are worse then the bucks. I expect all this breeding driven stuff from the boys but not my sweet girls! I've even had them end up in with the boys and have no idea how they did it. One was a laid back Nubian that didn't have a bad hair on their head.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha: Too funny, I think mine draw straws on who wraps or flubs up the hotline.


----------

